# is fertil M pro a genuine product?



## hopeful01 (Apr 4, 2016)

Husband taking fertil m pro to improve sperm, is this a genuine product? it is ranked no 2 on the internet for sperm supplements? has anyone had success with fertil m pro? thanks.


----------



## Frosty2022 (10 mo ago)

hopeful01 said:


> Husband taking fertil m pro to improve sperm, is this a genuine product? it is ranked no 2 on the internet for sperm supplements? has anyone had success with fertil m pro? thanks.


Hi 
My partner was using them. Advised by andrologist. But he had a good sperm for his age. So not sure how relevant that was.


----------



## hopeful01 (Apr 4, 2016)

Frosty2022 said:


> Hi
> My partner was using them. Advised by andrologist. But he had a good sperm for his age. So not sure how relevant that was.


Ok thanks


----------

